# Joining a club?



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been thinking about joining a muskie club to network and find some guys to fish with and learn as well. Someone had pm'd me early in the year but was not interested at that time. Since then a lot of the guys I fish with have moved or just differing work schedules and find myself fishing solo majority of the time.

It looks like muskies Inc and the ohmc are the two to choose from the closest muskies Inc chapter is in northeast Ohio and I live in Cincinnati but don't know to much about ohmc. Any recommendations? I normally fish Caesars creek and have hit up east fork a few times this year as well. 
Thanks for any info and if anyone does the muskie thing in the Cincy area and wants to meet up let me know I'm set up for casting, jigging, and trolling. This is only my second season so still learning lots.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Check this out...
http://esoxeast.proboards.com/thread/3917/2014-ohmc-fall-outing-east


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

SOMA56 is the closest club for you. Lot's of guys here on OGF are members of 56.

www.SOMA56.com

I haven't been active since spring due to activites my kids are involved with but I'm pretty sure meetings are still held at Woodman Lanes in Kettering on the second Tuesday of each month.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rainbow -- Thanks for the heads up, that would be a great opportunity but I work that weekend. We are short staffed so I probably won't be able to get the days off in time but may be able to work something out.

H20 Mellon -- Thanks for the information I think Im going to sign up for muskies Inc this weekend and see who's active in the area once I have access to the Soma forums.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Go SOMA! Good bunch of guys & quite a few really hot sticks among them. A lot going on there.

Not a member but they treat me very well when I occasionally crash their club functions.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

I may have to pass on their hot sticks haha but I went ahead and joined the group today.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

SOMA56 meetings are held the 2nd THURSDAY of the month at Woodman Lane in Kettering. H2O Mellon missed the change of day vote. lol. Meetings are held from September through May. There are no meetings in June, July or August. Meetings are held at Woodman Lanes bowling alley at 3200 Woodman Drive, Kettering, Ohio 45420. People start showing up to shoot the breeze around 6 pm and the meetings start at 7 pm. Our next meeting will be on 9/11. We will be having a lure swap before the meeting. 

We will also be having a club tournament at CC on 9/13 (rescheduled from 9/7 due to high water temperatures). North Shore ramp. $15 club members, $20 non-members, $5 big fish. 6:30 am sign-in; 7:00 am start. Ends at 3:00 pm. Club rules apply. Food and soft drinks at south end of beach parking lot after tournament.


----------

